# Vape Talk on 702 now



## method1 (28/4/16)

theres some vaping discussion on 702 now for anyone interested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

Thanks @method1 
Am listening now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

Decided to call in and managed to get a brief minute on their show
Was quite cool

Encouraged those who cant stop smoking to give vaping a try - and come to ECIGSSA for the community support.

Lol, they asked me if it was more expensive than smoking. I could not lie and said that it typically is more expensive because of wanting to try all the latest gear and juices - but I did say if you really wanted to, it could be cheaper

Thanks again for the alert @method1

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/16)

Aaaahhh dam missed that one. Is there a way to download it somewhere, somehow tech gurus?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Aaaahhh dam missed that one. Is there a way to download it somewhere, somehow tech gurus?



Not sure @Clouds4Days 
I think 702 might post clips of their show tomorrow on their website
If they load it, it was the show with the lung specialist from UCT and i was on at about 21h40
If I do manage to see it I will post it

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/16)

For those that heard. We're they for vaping or against vaping?


----------



## Christos (28/4/16)

Silver said:


> Not sure @Clouds4Days
> I think 702 might post clips of their show tomorrow on their website
> If they load it, it was the show with the lung specialist from UCT and i was on at about 21h40
> If I do manage to see it I will post it


@Silver, this is a great opportunity to get some vapers on air describing how vaping has changed their lives. 

I can only imagine what vapecon would be like if you got some serious exposure. 

I think this is an opportunity for ecigssa to approach 702.

Even if it's a 5 minute interview.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dirge (28/4/16)

Cliff notes? Please


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/16)

Nice initiative @Silver! Pity I missed your part..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> For those that heard. We're they for vaping or against vaping?



It wasn't all about Vaping. People were calling in with all sorts of lung ailments. 

But the lung specialist was generally supportive of Vaping and reiterated that Vaping is likely to be much safer than smoking but that we still don't know the long term effects. 

I would say the parts about Vaping were generally supportive of it. Was quite good actually.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

Christos said:


> @Silver, this is a great opportunity to get some vapers on air describing how vaping has changed their lives.
> 
> I can only imagine what vapecon would be like if you got some serious exposure.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Christos. Opportunity noted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

